# ,  / > Elecraft >  ELECRAFT K3

## R2AA

!
      K3,    .
,  " "   -  /
 "  ".
    . RX ANT .

3    , ""... , ,  ???

!

, R2AA

----------

R2AA

----------


## R2AA

.  .
 - " " ...  ,     -  ,
 - "" (..        "...

-   ... , ,   ...

----------


## WT2J

.
 , 
   .

https://wm55qahcm5ahz2z4ikjtudoxlm-a...are-and-utiliy

   .
https://elecraft.com/pages/k3s-high-...are-and-utiliy

.

----------


## ra3gn

ua3dtk
,  ,   MCU 4.67  3,     .
 ,   ?

----------


## ra3gn

.  .
k3    ,           ,  ,   ,   ERR PB2? .  .

----------


## ra3gn

,  ,  .
 ,      ,    .      .

----------

